# Problem with TV2 Modulated output



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My TV2 Video Modulated output is fuzzy and has very distorted sound. TV1 is ok. I am using the cable channels and initially was using channels 121 and 123. Moved them down to 76 and 79 but in both cases the TV2 output is distorted and pic is fuzzy. I will try the Air channels tonight but I suspect that the modulator for the TV2 output is not spot on frequency. Unfortunately I don't have a spectrum analyzer to check for sure. The pic quality on TV1 modulated is good but not great. I have been using a separate frequency agile modulator on my 508 for years and the picture quality on that is better than what I am seeing on the 622. That said, the pic quality on TV1 is not a serious defect in my opinion. I also need to do some range checking on the TV2 RF remote as it seemed to have trouble but that may be due to some of my initial setup issues. I'll hold that thought until I can do further checking and compare it with the 508 RF remote's range. 

..Doyle


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you just swap channel numbers used by TV1 and TV2, you could verify it being the TV2 output and not external interference. Frequency being off would certainly explain a TV2 problem.

Under the 6.3 remote battery cover, you should find an A/B switch. You pick up a lot of distance when you use the B range (you must hit Record button at Sys Info screen), but you restrict TV2 to UHF remotes that support A & B (6.2 and 6.3 UHF Pro). The 6.3 does support some other modes and you can program its Aux button to also operate TV1 or a 508 (it sends IR and "old" UHF in Aux or if you flip the key at the bottom).


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Bill,

I did try swapping the channels just to verify and the problem follows the TV2 output. I later figured I should try the Air channels and will try that tonight just to be sure. It behaves like a mistuned channel. Unfortunately we no longer have TVs with analog tuners and fine tune controls so it is a little hard to verify other than empirically. 

Thanks for the tip on the remote. I'll give that a try tonight. Is there someplace where this info is detailed on the remote. It makes sense that it would also have IR to control other functions but not sure whether the receiver functions are included in that. I use an IR distribution system in my theater but have traditionally been able to use the RF remote of the 508 anyplace in the house. As a result, I purchased a couple extra 508 remotes and just have them in the rooms with TVs. I had hoped to be able to have 3 channels being distributed just for maximum flexibility in the house. 

..Doyle


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok, I shot home at lunch and switching to UHF B fixes the distance problem. Thanks for that tip. 

I also ran some tests on the TV2 modulator and my conclusion is that it is bad. Whether I use Air Channels or Cable channels makes no difference. Swapping with known clear channels that were clear with TV1 modulator also makes no difference. 

At this point I guess I need to call Dish Tech Support and let them know I have a bad box. Not likely they can get me a replacement in the short term but the fault is not showstopping for the interim. I think I'll wait until the weekend to call just to see what other info comes in on other possible problems. 

..Doyle


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a very similar problem with my TV2 audio. The video works fine but there is only a high pitched tone for audio. The problem follows TV2 where ever or however it is setup. I am waiting for a replacement box from Dish, but I fear what I just read in another thread. This looks to be a solid box except for the TV2 audio. I wonder how many of these other reported problems the replacement box will have.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I've never subscribed to cable in my life, so I'm quite limited, but some TVs have different choices for cable - IRC/HRC/Reg. Trying OTA will rule that out as an issue.

I only have a 942 and couldn't find a 622 owner's manual at the Tech portal but my 942 has a section in Remote Control "Programming 2nd Sat Receiver" to make it control "old UHF" or IR receivers with the Aux button. The UHF Pro Band A/B switch isn't in my User Manual - the 942 added support for the B Band after I had purchased the receiver.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/622.shtml and then the 6.3 Remote link may have more info. For some reason, they groups the 622 with the 625 instead of the 942 there under Dual UHF Pro How To (between Limited and Recover). You'd want to click on 942 instead of 622 for some of the info about your unit.

Search here is an excelent resource as well. Bottom line is that your old Platinum UHF remotes won't ever work TV2 (which is UHF Pro only). They will control send IR as well as "old" UHF so they can be used to control TV1 via IR. They will control the 508s and you can make a 6.2/6.3 UHF Pro control TV2 in Sat and a 508 in Aux. Getting spare 6.2 UHF Pro remotes is a LOT more expensive than the old Platinum or 6.0 UHF Pro remotes. You can find 6.0 UHF Pros on eBay pretty cheap, but they will only control TV2, and only in the shorter range A band. When my platinum remotes stopped selecting Sat mode, I just got a replacement on eBay.

Someone posted last week that they got a 6.2 UHF Pro as a replacement for their broken Platinum and I did a RMA on two of mine. I'm hoping for 6.2s (they can operate a 50x by flipping the blue 2 over), but won't know until Friday.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My TV2 audio is quite garbled and distorted. Lots of distorted bass in the sound. This is pretty consistent with a TV signal that is not properly aligned in the 6 Mhz channel. The signal is clearly stereo as you can hear the separation but the language is unintelligible. Looks like I will need to call this one in.

..Doyle


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Before you call in for a receiver replacement I would try a couple of other channels for your modulator setup.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I have tried channels at all ends of both the Cable and Air spectrum. Probably 10 different channels. As I said, the TV1 modulator works fine. The TV2 modulator always has distorted audio. Watching TV2 on the main set in Single mode, the audio is fine but whenever it goes out the modulated output, it is distorted. I have picked channels that work on the TV1 modulator and then assigned those to TV2 and put TV1 on the previous TV2 channel but it doesn't make any difference. The audio coming out of the modulated TV2 is always distorted. Tonight I will do one additional thing. I will take the RCA outputs from TV2 and make sure that they are clean. That will confirm that the problem is actually with the TV2 modulator and not the audio circuitry of TV2. I am pretty familiar with TV signals and would actually be comfortable looking at the signals in the box but with a brand new receiver, I just wanted to see if others had similar problems or if this was a unique case. I am sure the Tech support will want to walk through the various things I have tried. I would also guess that it will be a number of weeks before they can actually ship me a replacement receiver based on the number of guys on here that are still waiting to get theirs. I just need to get my request in front of the April 1 group that will be doing the $99 upgrade. 

..Doyle


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I received my replacement box this afternoon. A simple box swap and the TV2 audio works fine. It was definately an audio problem with the TV2 modulator. The video always worked fine and both the audio and video output of the modulator for TV1 worked fine. Only the audio for TV2 did not work. i am in business now, unless I find different problems with the new 622.

I really believe your problem is also the TV2 modulator and you will need to get the hardware replaced.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

OK so last night I called Tech Support and got a young gal who after I went through my problems she asked me to do a hard reboot by unplugging the receiver. Interesting after it came back up the TV2 modulator was fine but now TV1 modulator had blown out video. The Contrast/Brightness/Chroma was so far out that the picture was bloomed and jaggies around all of the over bloomed colors. Faces went from normal to almost negative. I was in over this CSRs head and she I am sure she was working off of a script. I decided to terminate the call and run my own set of tests before calling again. I decided that I had to move a second set down next to the 622 so that the CSR didn't have me running all over the house. I also disconnected my home distribution system and ran the single modulated output from the 622 directly into the second TV. Still blooming. I tried putting an attenuator on the rf input to the TV but no joy. I also tried a couple more hard resets with no change. So, at this point TV2 modulator is working properly, TV1 has proper sound but unwatchable video. I'll try another call tonight and press for a new box. This coupled with the dead recordings from the OTA tuner make me think that I have a bad box. Maybe waiting until April is not such a bad deal. 

..Doyle


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So as of Saturday March 4. I have no problems. Both the audio and Video problems on the modulators seemed to have cleared up. Also, I am now no longer having problems with empty recordings. Initially I had two OTA HD programs that I recorded but when I went to play them all I got was black screen. Now 4 days later and after the unit has been powered up for a few days and had a few Pull the Plug resets, all seems to be fine. I dumped the original bad recordings and everything I have recorded since has been fine. Small lip syncy issues on OTA but other than that nothing major. I am pretty happy.

..Doyle


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

DoyleS said:


> the unit has been powered up for a few days and had a few Pull the Plug resets, all seems to be fine.
> ..Doyle


My first two days with the 622 were a little iffy with a couple of sporadic resets and black screens. I did a power cord reboot and I've had smooth sailing since. Only if my 921 were so good.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> I have a very similar problem with my TV2 audio. The video works fine but there is only a high pitched tone for audio. The problem follows TV2 where ever or however it is setup. I am waiting for a replacement box from Dish, but I fear what I just read in another thread. This looks to be a solid box except for the TV2 audio. I wonder how many of these other reported problems the replacement box will have.


I received my 622 on 5/18, a couple hours after the dish was installed I was getting a squeal out of the Modulated TV2 Audio. After an unplug, and a front panel reset it went away. The problem came back two weeks later. Now I'm waiting for a new box to arrive.

So far I've had to reboot about once every two days to fix a stuttering video and audio sync problem, but I'm still pretty happy with it. The only thing I'm not to happy about is having to subscribe to the local chanel package to get the local guide info. I put up a nice OTA antenna to pick up my local HD's, but I never know what's on anymore.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a similar problem w/TV2 output... tried changing the channel setting but that didn't help, reboot didn't help either. I changed everything to standard definition output under the TV1 output and then set it back to high def and that corrected the problem on TV2. Why? I don't know--but it did. It's been working fine since then.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

I received my replacement unit, so I didn't get to try your suggestion. Thanks


----------

